# Share your logos



## MBhorses (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow

Everyone on here as been great about helping us come up with a logo for our farm. All the logos they done for us are looking great. I would like to see everyone logos. Let us know who did the logos.How did you decide on your logo?

thanks for helping us out, :saludando:


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2007)

I am really proud of my logo, which was designed by *Janine at Trinity Acres*. She came up with some initial design ideas and we talked back and forth to come up with exactly what I wanted. She also did my business cards, which I love! I highly recommend her to anyone wanting a logo designed!


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 15, 2007)

Jill said:


> I am really proud of my logo, which was designed by *Janine at Trinity Acres*. She came up with some initial design ideas and we talked back and forth to come up with exactly what I wanted. She also did my business cards, which I love! I highly recommend her to anyone wanting a logo designed!


very nice logo Jill,

I couldn't pull up Janice email.

thanks


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2007)

I just sent it to you by email





I've used these two in the past, I think: [email protected] and [email protected]

Janine's forum member name is Trinity_Acres.


----------



## Marty (Oct 15, 2007)

This is my logo also created by my old friend Janine

I feel the logo should denote the farm name.

I needed a "prancing horse" for the Brave Little Prancers.

I could not find the right one in clip art, so Janine made me this one and I love it. She used my farm colors and made just exactly what I had in mind on the very first try. I told her I wanted a horse that was pretty and stylish and a little on the modern edge. I'm very pleased.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's ours... I did it myself, and it reflects our loves.... Our little boy, mini's, goats and the great state of Texas!

Chris


----------



## Mona (Oct 15, 2007)

This is mine. It was done by Janet Hughes, except she did the original in a different color....the purple one shown second. I like it too, but I just recolored it to better match my web site.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't have an 'official' one yet.. Need to sit down and work on one for us! lol


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's another vote for Janine Cox of Trinity Acres!






I've also admired the logos made by Lori Rafter (Milo Minis)!


----------



## mmmorgans (Oct 16, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2007)

mmmorgans said:


> OK - so are there a few of you out there that would be willing to do a logo for us? I have been trying to get my son to design one - but it hasn't happened yet. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cyndi
> 
> www.mistymoonequines.com


If you're open to hiring someone, Janine is very reasonable and gives fast service. In a million years, I could not have come up with my own logo. She is good!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 16, 2007)

> OK - so are there a few of you out there that would be willing to do a logo for us? I have been trying to get my son to design one - but it hasn't happened yet. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> Cyndi
> 
> www.mistymoonequines.com


I PM'd you.. No I don't charge, I'm just getting started, all I ask for is a thank you and if someone asks who designed it you give em my name



: .. Just need idea(s) of what you're looking for and we can go from there!



:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 16, 2007)

Janine did mine too and she was FANTASTIC to work with!



: I was totally lost as to where to start and she just came up with some for me to choose from. She was VERY fast and VERY reasonable! I also got business cards from her that I just LOVE!



: And we had the logo put on our new horse trailer!


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2007)

Parmela, your logo looks fantastic and so do your business cards! And, of course, I love the color combo, too



We also had our logo put on our horse trailer


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 16, 2007)

My logo was also designed by Janine of Trinity Acres! What a lady =) She designed my logo's unique patch design exactly as it is from my favorite, much missed but still much loved, first appaloosa I ever owned!






Here's the filly I had my logo designed after:






Notice the unique design on the rump! I miss this girl...she went overseas to Belgium but I am great friends with her new owner so my heart is healed with where she is =)


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 16, 2007)

:new_shocked: wow

great logos.

thanks for sharing


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2007)

MiniHoofBeats said:


> My logo was also designed by Janine of Trinity Acres! What a lady =) She designed my logo's unique patch design exactly as it is from my favorite, much missed but still much loved, first appaloosa I ever owned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your logo, too!!! Janine really is GOOD!!!


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Jill! Yeah Janine was awesome to work with! I am currently waiting for some business cards but she is swamped with a couple other logo designs going on, I told her no prob i'm in no real hurry...I just can't wait to see what she can put together for me though for cards! Yours looks great!


----------



## Tommy (Oct 16, 2007)

A wagon wheel missing a spoke or more.

:saludando:

Tommy


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 16, 2007)

:new_shocked: very nice logos.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm trying to come up with one. We are called Dreamland Mini's, my daughter did the name because it was her dream to have Millie here. If anyone has any thoughts on this could you help me out. I would like to make up jackets for my daughter and me for a Christmas present this year.


----------



## mad for mini's (Oct 18, 2007)

I am doing my own and is still a work in progress but here is what I have so far . I would like to add a catch phrase to this but haven't come up with something I really like yet.







I like this one too , it is the one I'll probably go with . It is an outline from my newest colt Bug , which makes it extra special .



:


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 18, 2007)

:aktion033: looking good. :bgrin


----------



## minimomNC (Oct 18, 2007)

I came up with mine along with the graphic artist at the sign company that put the logo on my truck.


----------



## Reble (Oct 18, 2007)

Still working on this.

thanks ::: Ideas would be appreciated...


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think you mean *ideas* instead of *ideals* =) But it makes me smile every time I read your posts lol!

I like your idea so far! Would suggest, could you sharpen the image of the horses in the background??


----------



## Ferin (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's our new logo that I just finished creating.






And here are our new business cards.


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is ours, Janet Hughes of Hughes Designs did mine, (redid mine also)

It shows our loves, the Moderns, halter horses, and our race horses.


----------



## Reble (Oct 18, 2007)

MiniHoofBeats said:


> I think you mean *ideas* instead of *ideals* =) But it makes me smile every time I read your posts lol!
> 
> I like your idea so far! Would suggest, could you sharpen the image of the horses in the background??


Thanks MiniHoofBeats

Did try to sharpen the picture and about words no comment, but so glad I put a smile on your face.

You put one on mine now.......



:


----------



## Reble (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is another one. Getting better, I think :bgrin


----------



## MiLo Minis (Oct 19, 2007)

I've also admired the logos made by Lori Rafter (Milo Minis)!

Awwww.....thanks Steph!



:

Here is the one I designed for my training centre, MiLo Acres, and the one I did in collaboration with my sister for our breeding partnership, Maple Mountain Miniatures


----------



## Getitia (Oct 20, 2007)

We worked with a graphic design company out of Indiana to design our logo and they coordinated the design of our stall curtains as well. This is a copy of the stall curtain design so it is not as crisp when copied and pasted over.






Here is a snap shot of the design on the curtains


----------



## Miniature217 (Oct 21, 2007)

Here is one i made , It is the one i have on my website






Leslie~


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 23, 2007)

You guys sure have some great logos!

I've been trying to come up with a design for awhile now. I'm too picky I think haha  I'm just not sure how I want it. I only know it will have at least one Friesian and Miniature (We're CheyAut Ranch, Friesians and Miniatures). Something simple so it will look good on a variety of things (my trailer, cards, sign, ect). I can draw, so will be able to draw it... but I don't really know how I"ll get it... computerized? Ideas? Was thinking of scanning it in and trying to do something in a photoshop type of program... basically so it won't look drawn, it will look... computerized (not sure the word I want lol!). Those of you who do your own, how do you do them that way?

Jessi


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 23, 2007)

Was just playing around and came up with this:


----------



## CritterCountry (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is a few of mine I did professionally..

http://design.onestopequine.net/logosbanners.html


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 24, 2007)

Everyone's logos are AWESOME! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I don't have one yet, I am not sure how to do it & have not found the perfect design... Everyone has beautiful logos!


----------



## mad for mini's (Oct 27, 2007)

I think that I have mine finished now , may change the colors some. I used outlines of three of my horses in the design of it, that makes it extra special to me . What do you all think ?


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 27, 2007)

Hear is mine, I made it myself. The EAD stands for Ever And A Day Miniatures. Simply but stylish.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Oct 27, 2007)

here's mine for the minis - drawn by me - based on a photo of my first pony, Honey...

KpM Honeypony Miniatures:





Other logos (all designed by me, two drawn by a friend) are on our main webpage here:http://www.kpmcornerstone.com/


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Oct 27, 2007)

Here's mine...I helped design it but a great friend of mine Julie from High School did all the real hard work and I have to say she did a great job...


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Oct 27, 2007)

Here is mine





Made it myself!

All your logos are really nicely done :aktion033:


----------



## maranatha minis (Oct 28, 2007)

here is mine off the magnet on the truck. I don't have it on my computer anymore. I designed it and had a friend make it into the magents and banners.






Shelley<><


----------



## skanzler (Oct 29, 2007)

Here is ours.

_Triple Heart Ranch & Training Centre_


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 29, 2007)

Here are my 2 :bgrin

Made by Lucky C Acres (Thanks!)






Made by Mini Luver-Hart Wee Man (Thanks!)


----------



## Chamomile (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's mine, designed by Trinity Acres!! I love it!


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 29, 2007)

Lucky C, that is so neat! Thank you very much!





Jessi


----------

